# Anyone considered trading i.e forex, stocks, shares as a full time job?



## VirtousD (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm currently learning how to trade forex and it occurred to me that if i really get my head down and learn (extensive amount of resources for free online) this could probably be a very ideal job for others with anxiety. It quite possibly is the only "job" out there where you can make your money in total peace from home on your laptop without having to speak to answer to a single soul. Start up costs are virtually non existent open up a broker account with a few hundred, download MT4 and study the charts on tradingview. 

Obviously it's not for everybody i'm wondering if anybody has thought about it?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I day trade as a side hustle (forex, stocks NASDAQ, basically).


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

idk if it's a good idea when heading into a massive recession?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

andy1984 said:


> idk if it's a good idea when heading into a massive recession?


The markets do not care about the actual economy. They are amoral.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Lisa said:


> The markets do not care about the actual economy. They are amoral.


They do, just not when the Fed is pumping massive amounts of cash into them artificially increasing demand and equity prices. There will be a reckoning soon and it's going to be brutal.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@*VirtousD* IMO Forex is too difficult to lean to trade, equities, futures and options are easier to learn and make sense of. They are a little more straightforward.

I've thought about day trading but you can go through really lean periods when the market is down and of course you would have to pay for your own insurance and 401k etc.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i have money anxiety so it's not for me..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, cause I'm gonna lose, people should know their limitations


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

either/or said:


> @*VirtousD* IMO *Forex is too difficult* to lean to trade, equities, futures and options are easier to learn and make sense of. They are a little more straightforward.
> 
> I've thought about day trading but you can go through really lean periods when the market is down and of course you would have to pay for your own insurance and 401k etc.


Forex is very difficult. But people buy and sell after a few pips. They often get in and out again within seconds. They use largish sums of money and go 5x, 10x or 100x. Catching a few pips multiple times a day adds up that way.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Lisa said:


> Forex is very difficult. But people buy and sell after a few pips. They often get in and out again within seconds. They use largish sums of money and go 5x, 10x or 100x. Catching a few pips multiple times a day adds up that way.


Do you mind if I ask which platform you use to trade?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you do your own DD or is there a site/discord you get your info from? 

AMC HODL.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

VirtousD said:


> I'm currently learning how to trade forex and it occurred to me that if i really get my head down and learn (extensive amount of resources for free online) this could probably be a very ideal job for others with anxiety. It quite possibly is the only "job" out there where you can make your money in total peace from home on your laptop without having to speak to answer to a single soul. Start up costs are virtually non existent open up a broker account with a few hundred, download MT4 and study the charts on tradingview.
> 
> Obviously it's not for everybody i'm wondering if anybody has thought about it?


If your intention is to start with as low capital as possible then you are going to have to take considerably large risks in order to make _reliably consistent enough_ gains to live off of. It's a harsh learning curve, and Drunning Kruger effect is a tough teacher.

Personally I do swing trade here and there (unfortunately UK is banning crypto trading, which I was using to build up my crypto amount), but my main focus is on building my portfolio - and I don't really expect to be quitting my job any time soon.

But if it's money you can afford to lose, feel free to learn. Just be very careful before deciding to take large risks in attempting to make a livable income - as this can wipe out all your gains very quickly.


andy1984 said:


> idk if it's a good idea when heading into a massive recession?


To be honest, for swing traders or investors, recessions are the best buying opportunities - or maybe you agree and are just advising to wait for the recession to come and then buy the dip.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Inasmuch as I've been having problems landing a full time job, this sounds like something I might want to look into. Do you have any recommended learning resources?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I do a little trading in crypto. Not as my main source of income though. Haven't messed with stocks or forex.


----------

